# Adventure cruising the Caribbean in a SeaPearl 21



## marshappynation (Nov 10, 2010)

Hola Everyone,

We have been using this forum a little while now, but are only just now getting around to introducing ourselves. We are Steve and Ginny and we have been traveling since last December starting in Pine Island, Florida and are now in La Ceiba, Honduras. Our vessel is quite small (a 21' day sailing boat we converted to a "live aboard") and we have been traveling the coastline slowly south exploring all the little nooks and crannies of the Western Caribbean.

If you're into small boats you may have read the first in a series of articles we are doing for Small Craft Advisor. Anyway, we look forward to hassling you with our many (often unanswerable!) questions.

Thanks,
Steve and Ginny Ladd
The Adventures of Ginny and Steve!


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome aboard. I'm sure you'll contribute from your adventures.


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

Wow, welcome aboard!


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Holy cow !! I've only just stumbled upon your adventures. Sad omission on my part. Many SailNetters know my affection for Dylan Winter and his voyage around Britain in his little Van de Stadt Mirror Offfshore aka "The Slug" .... Keep Turning Left (shameless plug) but I'm thinking that this wee Sea Pearl and her crew may join the slug amongst my favourites.

Good on you for doing what you are doing and I'm going to enjoy following you from afar. Bestest to you both , bestest to Thurston the boat and I'm sorry to read about Thurston the cat.

Peoples, please check these guys out. It is not what most of us want to be doing but good heavens you would have to be dead inside not to admire them for it. This is their ride ...



















They started in Seattle WA and are now in Nicaragua. No they didn't sail all that way but its the how they are going about it that is as interesting as the travelogue. Talk about the road less travelled !!.

From their blog ..



> We sailed back to Livingston, where we cleared out of Guatemala. Then we began coasting along Honduras, which has very few harbors. The distance to the next is often too great to reach in a day and there is much uncertainty due to fickle winds and heavy swells which may or may not block entry into the various river mouths. On November 4, 2010 we entered the Rio Motagua, wilderness boundary between Guatemala and Honduras. Surf was breaking on the sand bars at the river mouth, but we found a channel deep enough for the swells to pass without toppling. Halfway in we jumped out to walk the boat through, the waves knocked us around trying to release Thurston from our grasp. Once inside we hid in a swampy side channel and slept among tall grasses growing in the water, near a tree in which white storks were roosting. Crabs, crickets, and cockroaches climbed aboard from the surrounding vegetation, requiring many minor evictions.


Sensational.

The Adventures of Ginny and Steve!

Home (A Sea Pearl enthusiast' website)

Welcome to Marine Concepts (The builder's website)

Pics and quote were taken from their blog. I'm thinking that Ginny and Steve will not object so I hope you don't mind. Say so if you do and I'll remove them.


----------



## marshappynation (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks, we're always glad when someone else is enjoying our adventures too! 
We just finished posting a new blog entry. We don't do it very often because we're lazy and they always end up being way too long, but maybe you'll find it interesting. One correction though, the Sea Pearl manufacturer's website is: Welcome to Marine Concepts
The site you linked is the site of a good friend of ours and Sea Pearl enthusiast. We did most of our pre-voyage boat modifications at his house and he has a lot of detailed articles about that process on his site for people who are interested in that kind of thing.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

I've enjoyed your SCA articles and your blog- thanks for helping get me though a cold winter.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

marshappynation said:


> Thanks, we're always glad when someone else is enjoying our adventures too!
> We just finished posting a new blog entry. We don't do it very often because we're lazy and they always end up being way too long, but maybe you'll find it interesting. One correction though, the Sea Pearl manufacturer's website is: Welcome to Marine Concepts
> The site you linked is the site of a good friend of ours and Sea Pearl enthusiast. We did most of our pre-voyage boat modifications at his house and he has a lot of detailed articles about that process on his site for people who are interested in that kind of thing.


My original post has been corrected.


----------



## centaursailor (Nov 7, 2010)

Great post, real cruising and plenty of adventure. 
Wish I was there, except for the gun battle. 
Hope I catch the next installment. 

Safe sailing


----------



## nvalcourt (Aug 15, 2008)

Wow, what a great boat and a great story. Happy to see people doing what they love out on the water. Best of luck!


----------

